# Help, installing wood stove in shed



## jeremy_129 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I got this little stove free from a family member and i'm wanting to put it in my 12x16 shed. I was wondering if I could run some pipe off the top of the stove a few feet then put in a 90 degree elbow and go straight out the wall, after that go several feet up for the chimney? Also what kind of pipe will I need to do this with? The reason i wanna go out the wall with the pipe is because i have 2' shelving all the way around the building. Thanks, this site is awesome by the way.


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 15, 2009)

That looks suspiciously like a Vogelzang BX26 Boxwood stove. You'll need 36" clearance to combustibles - big footprint for small shed. It is really cheaply made. It will always be in a "runaway fire" state - too much seam air leakage. Hopefully, you experience mild runaways - if not, the sides will glow cherry red. 12x16 shed would get quite toasty with a kerosene heater in 30 minutes.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 15, 2009)

It may burn like a wide open blow torch!

Do not use it. Try and find a real stove. 

Safety first.


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2009)

From the looks of the stove, it has already run away more than once. The white sides say overfired. It may be leaking air badly, or just the victim of hard use. Hard to say from just pictures. 

As for installation, the stove should be installed 36" from the nearest combustibles and on a proper hearth. Outside pipe needs to be class A, with a proper wall thimble and adapter for the interior connecting pipe to the stove.


----------



## greythorn3 (Dec 15, 2009)

i wouldnt see a problem running it all out with the intake leaks, as long as you dont put much wood in it, small hot fires...


----------



## glacialhills (Dec 15, 2009)

I know many that heat a cabin here in Michigan with stoves very similar, I understand its a shed for gosh sakes, you don't need a brand new $3500.00 soapstone wonder.Sure it wont be as efficient as a new stove, and probably leaks air a bit too, but I am sure you already knew it was not a top of the line model, its a basic heater and Free is always the best and for less than most spend on their sales tax for an install, you can have a nice little stove.Any reason you are not going straight up through the roof? it would save both on the amount of pipe(class a is expensive) and would also help on getting a good draft and save some space in your small shed.If going through the wall, I would use black single wall stove pipe till I got to the wall(follow recommendations for clearances) then switch to some class a. double wall. As long as you can keep to the minimum clearances I see no reason not to use it. Might want to be careful the first few burns to see what it will do. And keep the loads to a minimum. Just some dry kindling and a few small splits and you should have a nice toasty shed to tinker around in during the winter. A little steel wool and some stove black for the stove and it will look great. And can always make a pot of chili on the top too. Good luck.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 15, 2009)

I have owned and burned two of these over the 
years. I can remember leaving it for an important
phone call, the can, or other reasons... and come back to see
it severly overheated. Lucky me! 

I guess that I see way too many fires that are 
caused by, you guessed it, stove carelessness.

Burn safely and wisely!


----------

